
Chinese Military Wants to Develop Custom OS - notlukesky
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/06/chinese_militar.html
======
Nokinside
seL4 based system would make most sense for security
[http://sel4.systems/](http://sel4.systems/)
[https://github.com/seL4](https://github.com/seL4)

First as a hypervisor, then adding more stuff.

